

What has happened to Zuck's opinion on privacy since the early days of Facebook? - yuhong
http://www.quora.com/What-has-happened-to-Mark-Zuckerbergs-opinion-on-privacy-since-the-early-days-of-Facebook?share=1

======
ahuth
Billions of dollars happened.

~~~
yuhong
More detail please.

~~~
ahuth
That was just a snarky remark, and I have nothing to back it up.

I should have instead stated my opinion that people's priorities and
incentives change as more money/pressure get involved.

